# Schwinn Hornet



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 27, 2022)

Picked this Hornet up , I think it’s a 57


----------



## Rollo (Dec 27, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Picked this Hornet up , I think it’s a 57
> 
> View attachment 1758481



I put 2.0 tires on mine .. fills up them fenders ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 27, 2022)

Cool much better look


----------

